# Quote, thought of the day



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

If you tell the truth, you don't have to remember anything.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

This makes sense
A seminar on time travel will be held two weeks ago.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

If travel broadens that mind what happened to Judith Charmers?

Maybe it should be; travel broadens your bum & it makes your eyelids turn a funny colour. :roll: :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

SandJ said:


> If you tell the truth, you don't have to remember anything.


I like that! 

I remember seeing a quote like that on the bottom of one of those daily calendar things: "For every lie you tell, you have to invent another twenty to support it."

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

How about 

MHF......worth every penny :wink:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I like Brisey's signature, brilliant 

Right now I'm having amnesia and deja vu at the same time. I think I've forgotten this before.

Which have you liked?


----------

